# Post your desktop background!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Lets see what background you have up right now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well here's mind. Now who would have thunk this,knowing me..


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

just using windows background right now.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Heres Mine


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I even scaled it down by 1/2 to show faster


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That is sweet!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I took this about a week ago looking toward Glacier National Park on the east side of it. This is my backyard and I love it! We spent all day there today...again. This was taken on the Blackfoot Reservation at sunset.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm the nerd in the group:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

ok, you asked for it...................










That's it!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a big graphic


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

This is what I've been using for the last several weeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> This is what I've been using for the last several weeks. :mrgreen:


Im not a real big aviation nut but tell me Im not wrong,A-10 warthog and WWII A-10????????


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Im not a real big aviation nut but tell me Im not wrong,A-10 warthog and WWII A-10????????


It's a P-47 Thunderbolt (aka the Jug) and an A-10 Thunderbolt II (aka the Hog). :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

js said:


> ok, you asked for it...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool! Where did you get it? How much did you pay?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine is truly bad-ass.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> It's a P-47 Thunderbolt (aka the Jug) and an A-10 Thunderbolt II (aka the Hog). :mrgreen:


Thunderbolt!!, I knew I had seen sumthin' about them was the same,just couldnt remember what.........


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I know...............GEEK!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

So Maximo, shouldn't that read:

When the Elves of the world come calling just unleash your Baby Eagle.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> So Maximo, shouldn't that read:
> 
> When the Elvis's of the world come calling just unleash your Baby Eagle.
> :mrgreen:
> ...


how's that? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ya'll just ain't right:smt078 :smt078


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I call it Kentucky Bath Water


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*White lightinin'...?*



Clyde said:


>


~ What is that, Clyde ...? a still ? ... :smt043


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> how's that? :smt082 :smt082





scooter said:


> Ya'll just ain't right:smt078 :smt078


You noticed?

  

WM


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

:mrgreen: It holds bath water (Wink, Wink, nudge, nudge))

Hope you aint a revenewer...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Clyde said:


> :mrgreen: It holds bath water (Wink, Wink, nudge, nudge))
> 
> Hope you aint a revenewer...


~ heck no... it reminds me of my Grandfather... he used to "collect bath water" too... :smt077


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Surefire way to cure stomach ills and tapeworms


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I like JWKimber's, almost time!!!      

I've got a picture of my dawg...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> So Maximo, shouldn't that read:
> 
> When the Elves of the world come calling just unleash your Baby Eagle.
> 
> ...


That was pretty good. :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I change mine often, here is my latest


----------



## EddieZ (Aug 10, 2006)

*My background*

I fly kites as a hobby. The circular thing is 26.5 ft in diameter the large kite is 14 ft wide, 18 feet deep. The tails are 135 ft long.
"the only difference between a man and a boy is the price of his toys"

EddieZ
Austin, Tx


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

EddieZ said:


> I fly kites as a hobby. The circular thing is 26.5 ft in diameter the large kite is 14 ft wide, 18 feet deep. The tails are 135 ft long.
> "the only difference between a man and a boy is the price of his toys"
> 
> EddieZ
> Austin, Tx


Eddie, you should post a link to your video. Its Awsome!

:smt023

WM


----------



## EddieZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, I fly on a kite team. If you are interested go to our website www.austineol.org
and click on "Team Video"

EddieZ
Austin, TX


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)




----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)




----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


>


Excellent!!!!

My great Uncle is just outside the frame of that picture. He was good friends with Ira Hayes.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tomkk said:


>


I like!:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine flip-flops depending on my mood and what my next dream purchase of that moment is.










or


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> Mine flip-flops depending on my mood and what my next dream purchase of that moment is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~ I dunno, .....those two sorta look the same to me ... :smt043 but they're nice though...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ I dunno, .....those two sorta look the same to me ... :smt043 but they're nice though... j/k


:smt042 :smt042 :smt042 :smt042 :smt042 :smt042


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ I dunno, .....those two sorta look the same to me ... :smt043 but they're nice though...


All fixed!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*here 'nother one I rotate in...*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


>


The heck with my desktop. I want that in my holster!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

js said:


> ok, you asked for it...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have GOT to buy that from you! WOWOW!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here's one.....*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Here's one.....*


Bravo!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Liberals*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> All fixed!


~ just messing with ya, I think the P.B. site can be a pain at times.... nice pix, I really lke the RRA pro~series...I want.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


>


That is great!!!	:smt044


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thought I'd put a different pic on the desktop.


----------

